# CUPS printer



## vpnwarrior (May 8, 2010)

Dear FreeBSD Co-Users,

I am having difficulties in using a networked attach HP Printer.
I followed the manual concerning basic installation for CUPS

When I browse to the CUPS web interface and configure the printer and try a test page, it indeed prints a test page,

However, I cannot see the printer installed into my system.

I can only see Print to file and Print to LPR,...
Do I miss something here?

Thank You


----------



## tingo (May 13, 2010)

What does `$ /usr/local/bin/lpq` say?
Here is the output from my machine:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ /usr/local/bin/lpq
ps8250 is ready
no entries
```
As you can see, I have a printer named 'ps8250'.
Note: don't use /usr/bin/lpq, it is not cups-aware.


----------



## vpnwarrior (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help

Anyways, after 2 weeks figgering out how to simply print a "test" page into a gnome app like f.i Gedit, Firefox,..I finnaly came up with a solution
I must regret that the online manual is not up-to-date for certain chapters.

The reason I couldn't print within a gnome apps was that prior configuring gnome or rebuild, you must edit /etc/make.conf with a proper syntax.
The online manual concerning cups on the last page "tuning cups" states that this file should be configured with 
the following:


```
WITH_CUPS=YES
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
```
Wrong! Apparantly the last line should be N0_LPR=true based on the example file in etc/make....
Inproper syntax means gnome does not recognize any printer, only pages can be print within tha CUPS web interface

I must also be said that this change is NOT mentioned on any official freebsd site/board or whatever.
Actually I found this solution on a 3rd class googlehit, it all depended on this particular make file
Why does the manual defines these lines as tuning CUPS related ports on the last page,when this is a absolute necessity in order to SIMPLY print, wich windows setup costs me 1min to setup as opposed to 1 and half week ???!!! yea yea trial and error.


Thanks for the headache BSD developers


----------



## vpnwarrior (May 14, 2010)

Ai sir, indeed 
when issuing the command: it says:
HP_2015 is ready
no entries

Thank You

I'm struggling with another issue
Now that gnome apps can print, I would also like to use the gnome-cups-manager for managing jobs etc,...
Apparantly after installing the port, I notice that within the cups manager and when clicking the "printer" for a testpage; it fails
Any idea why i can print a test page within the webinterface and fails with the manager, Frankly, this error is not logical,...
printer shows its ready, can print everything within gnome, testpage within gnome fails,...???

Thank You


----------

